# Firmen mit Erfahrung WinCC WinCCflexible



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Januar 2008)

Hallo

Kennt jemand Firmen im Raum Oberschwaben die Erfahrung mit WinCC und WinCCFlexible haben.
Ich habe ein dringendes Problem, für das ich externe Unterstützung brauche.


----------



## sps-concept (30 Januar 2008)

*Problem*

na hallo,

wie gross ist denn das Problem? Kann mans auch telefonisch und durch Dateien mailen lösen?

André


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 Januar 2008)

Hallo SPS-Concept

Danke für deine Anfrage. Ich hatte am Freitag das Problem, dass ich dringend eine neue Visualisierung gebrauch habe, und mir selber die Zeit dafür gefehlt hat. Da sich im Forum niemand gemeldet hat, habe ich den Vormittag am Telefon verbracht, und zwei geeignete Firmen gefunden. 

Gruss
AUDSUPERUSER


----------

